

Ask HN: What are the best resources for becoming great at interviewing people? - jbwyme

One of my primary goals this year is to become excellent at interviewing. As an Engineering Manager, I do a number of interviews per week but I don&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;m very good at it. I&#x27;m mapping out a plan to improve my skills and as a part of that I&#x27;m looking for some good resources (e.g. books) to consume. Googling around is tough for this because most of the books are from the interviewee&#x27;s perspective.
======
soham
Best way to get better at interviewing, is to do more of it, preferably with
someone to critique it. I doubt that books are going to help much. It's a very
on-the-job-training thing.

The more you interview, the more you get clarity about what you yourself
value, and how you'd look for that in the candidate. That's true of coding as
well as non-coding skills.

You are already getting a chance to interview several candidates at your job.
I'd suggest you shadow some good interviewers for a few interviews. Pick
someone who you think conducts an interview very well, and follow them in the
interviews as well as debrief sessions. Stay quiet all through the interview
and the debrief and take notes. After the debrief, talk with the person to
reconcile any observations. That way you're not interrupting, you get ample
thinking time of your own, and you also get to calibrate it with the person
you were following. It's bit of an art.

Alternatively, if you can come to Sunnyvale, feel free to visit us:
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com). We are an
interview training bootcamp and do ~75+ interviews a month, all for core
software engineering roles. I'm happy to have you shadow some with our very
experienced interviewers.

(Me: soham@interviewkickstart.com)

